# Things may not be what they appear......



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

As the title implies, these look great and someone took a lot of time to make them......but they are NOT as they appear and definitely are NOT Aurora.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Aurora-AFX-Super-II-HO-Slot-Car-Can-Am-Racer-Prototype-4-Styles-McLaren-/161562756706?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item259de40662


Take a close look at the gear plates, someone even put nubs on the rear to hold up the bodies.



-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Don't remember Super II gearplates being grey......

And notices how he give the classic 'I don't know much about slotcars' line, but knows enough to try to pass these off as genuine Super II's.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Armatures need a better photo to show the Quad's?

hmm kind of look like mean green


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Someone likes the looks of em. Biddings up over 800. Holy crap.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Definitely mean greens..

Beautiful work though, now over 1000 dollars..

What is up with the prices on afx stuff these days anyhow? I used to get crusty clunkers to fix up for less than $10 all the time, now prices are through the roof!

And what chaps my hide is so many of the bidders are folks with 800 - 1000 feedbacks, so its obvious they are dealers hoarding them up to resell them at even higher prices...

Good grief&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

Already being discussed in this thread

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=427027


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*At a Glance*

Note the replaced brush spring (no plating)
Grey gear plates
Mean greens
Not a Tiger Tail to be seen in the whole bunch

Stripe and accent work was clearly done using masking tape instead of a template. See all the splintery stop and go's and ragged radii that comprise the black/white accent loops? 

Nice that he could toss in crusty O-ring for authenticity.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

$$$$$2550.00 winning bid..woo hoo..for someone...not me....


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

did the second bidder that bid 2500.00 really have 0 feedback?
Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I love it when people screw themselves on ebay for all to watch.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tgallaway said:


> did the second bidder that bid 2500.00 really have 0 feedback?
> Tom


Yes, and in 30 days that was the only item he bid on, if I won that auction, I would question the "0" feedback bidders ip address with ebay, that was $1000.00 shill.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

At all the recent slot shows I have attended the clone super 2's cost between $300-$450.Those cars had the real super two arms that had been balanced.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Sethndaddy. 

I would to. it's always possible that this is a real bidder, but doubtful.
most people would not even look at this kind of thing. just pay and move on.
a seller could bid from their mom's computer, it would be dumb to shill from your own.
they can track those kind of things. people will do anything to make a buck
just glad i'm not the buyer.

Tom


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Did anyone see this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-never-r...181646564978?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a4afa9e72


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Piz said:


> Did anyone see this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-never-released-AFX-Super-III-chassis-/181646564978?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a4afa9e72


Oh yeah. The front tires are wrong but the rest is right.
Here is one I have:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im the one who found the whole stash of those. 
Christian


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Cooooool....&#55357;&#56882;


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Where did you find them? 

I got mine from Tom Heister. I think he thought I was crazy for buying non-magnet cars. He didn't seem to have much interest in them.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A loooong time ago from a new Yorker buyout.
Christian


----------

